# Commuting from Harrow School to Bangkok Prep secondary



## brewster1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi all,

Myself and my wife are moving to Thailand, Bangkok in August. 

My wife has secured a job at Harrow school and we will be living there in their accommodation on site. I however have a job at Bangkok Prep (secondary campus). 

I will be working early as 6am and as late at 6:30pm 9pm (on occasion).

Can anybody help me with the following please? 

- Typical commute time?
- Use of toll roads?
- Taxi cost (for initial few days until i rent a moped)
- Tips and advice on the drive - any shortcuts etc.

Thanks in advance


----------

